# [risolto]gnome-light e firefox-bin

## simone-27

Io sono su amd64, e quindi ho bisogno di installare mozilla-firefox-bin per poter installare installare i vari plugin. Solo che gnome-light richede come dipendenza mozilla-firefox. In un post di qualche tempo fa si diceva di fare così:

 *Quote:*   

> Inoltre, per chi vuole usare solo firefox-bin e non firefox, mozilla, seamonkey, basta inserire -firefox in make.conf, togliere firefox come use dai pacchetti presenti in package.use e inserire xulrunner in make.conf
> 
> in questo modo gnome non vi richiederà più mozilla-firefox come pacchetto obbligatorio!

 

ma, dopo aver apportato le opportune modifiche, emerge -N world restituisce comunque:

```
localhost simone # emerge -N world

Calculating world dependencies... done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

Come fare? Se avete bisogno di maggiori informazioni sul mio sistema per poter darmi una mano, fate un fischio!Last edited by simone-27 on Thu Aug 09, 2007 7:18 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Scen

Controlla CHI richiede mozilla-firefox

```

qdepend -Q mozilla-firefox

```

Io non ho installato gnome, ma provando un emerge -ptv gnome-light ho visto che il pacchetto incriminato dovrebbe essere gnome-extra/yelp, che nell'attuale versione stabile 2.16.3 richiede forzatamente mozilla-firefox da sorgente, mentre le versioni successive marcate ~ hanno la USE "xulrunner".

Non so se sia possibile, ma prova a smascherare le versioni >=2.18 e aggiornare yelp, abilitandogli la USE "xulrunner".

----------

## skypjack

Problema già discusso.

Come fa notare Scen, mozilla-firefox da sorgenti è una dipendenza non aggirabile in gnome-light stabile. O quasi.

Quasi nel senso che passando da package.provided puoi illudere il sistema e quindi usare il -bin, credo senza alcun problema (al massimo risolvi tutto con qualche link simbolico, ma non avrai grossi terremoti).

Ovvio, è un modo carino per metterlo nel didietro al tuo sistema, l'uso di package.provided, ma se fai attenzione tutto si risolve senza guai.

Provare per credere.

----------

## simone-27

Ho risolto smascherando yelp e abilitandogli la use xulrunner, grazie mille!  :Very Happy: 

Edit: tolgo il tag risolto perchè è sorto un altro problema. Quando ho dato emerge --depclean si sono rimossi, altre a firefox, altri due o tre pacchetti, ma non ci ho fatto molto caso. Uno dei pacchetti mi sembra fosse qualcosa come libdb. Ora il pannello di gnome mi da dei problemi a caricare l' orologio, e tentando di ricompilarlo l' errore che mi da è questo:

```
libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib64/libdb-4.3.la' or unhandled argument `/usr/lib64/libdb-4.3.la'

make[3]: *** [clock-applet] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.16.3/work/gnome-panel-2.16.3/applets/clock'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.16.3/work/gnome-panel-2.16.3/applets'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.16.3/work/gnome-panel-2.16.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.16.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1322:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.16.3/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## Scen

Devi lanciare

```

revdep-rebuild

```

per risistemare tutte i collegamenti malfunzionanti tra librerie (probabilmente qualche pacchetto è ancora collegato a db-4.3, che tu hai rimosso imprudentemente   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Dopo che revdep-rebuild dirà che non c'è niente da sistemare, puoi continuare con le tue operazioni di emerge.

IMPORTANTE: OGNI volta che lanci

```

emerge --depclean

```

successivamente lancia SEMPRE un

```

revdep-rebuild

```

così sei sicuro che poi non ti troverai sorprese come quella che hai appena postato!

----------

## simone-27

ri-risolto, grazie di nuovo Scen!  :Embarassed: 

----------

